# Huge power with low drawing weight: The Albatros style



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, 
most of you probably know what the Albatros / Butterfly style is about: Extending the draw behind the face, up to the maximim when both arms are completely stretched out. This style doubles the draw length available to the shooter.

The gain in velocity / effectiveness is very large. Have a look at the chrony results of German shooters Torsten and Geko, both experts in the butterfly style: A pull force of 5kg (10 pound) and a 12mm steel ball gives you 27 joule - that's plenty for long-range shooting and hunting. And a band with mere 2.2kg (4.4 pound) drawing force sends a 7.5mm steel ball at 330 fps.

Of course, what matters most is the accuracy. This style has been used for years by Czech tournament shooters, and with great success. Last "European Cup" tournament was won with this style And what's accurate enough to win in the largest Middle European tournament is definitely good enough for us check out how Geko and Torsten plink away at cans some 10-30 yards away.

I'm still new myself to this style, but find it to be a lot of fun to use. It's quite different from the normal shooting style, but not as much as you would think. The rubber still touches your cheek on an anchoir point, and your aiming over the slingshot forks is the same. What I really like is that the high efficiency allows you to use small (7.5-12mm) steel balls with a high energy threshold. No need for big lead balls.

I was at first sceptical concerning the saftey of this shooting style - but as I said, it has been used for years by a great number of shooters with big success.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Melchior said:


> I'm still new myself to this style, but find it to be a lot of fun to use. It's quite different from the normal shooting style, but not as much as you would think. The rubber still touches your cheek on an anchoir point, and your aiming over the slingshot forks is the same. What I really like is that the high efficiency allows you to use small (7.5-12mm) steel balls with a high energy threshold. No need for big lead balls.


Thank you Melchior, this is what i was missing to be accurate with that style.
I am now converted to butterfly style


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes, that's an important point many shooters miss. However, take care that it is only a gentle touch.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Melchior said:


> Yes, that's an important point many shooters miss. However, take care that it is only a gentle touch.


I agree.

I have to admit that it was scary the first few shots !


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I've tried it a few times and nearly took a cheek off in the process!







Still willing to try, but unfortunately (at the moment) all my bandsets are cut for a much shoter draw. When I make a few more, I'll give the style another go.


----------

